# Coin counting



## jtravis (Aug 5, 2010)

I am acquiring quite a large amount of spare change here (much like I would in the US) and was curious if anyone knows of coin counting places in the Melbourne area. Can I just show up at a bank with spare change and get it counted? In the US it has to be wrapped in most places.

Thanks.


----------



## QueenBeesWax (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes you can just show up at the bank with your coins, they will just put it in the coin counting machines.


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

Won't they charge you for such services?


----------



## QueenBeesWax (Sep 12, 2010)

riversandlakes said:


> Won't they charge you for such services?


I'll find out.


----------



## QueenBeesWax (Sep 12, 2010)

Just asked a few people.

Westpac don't charge - but might have to get some bags and separate them yourself first.
Commonwealth don't charge
ANZ have coin counting machines in some branches, where you put coins in machine and it spits out notes.


----------

